
Russ Roberts and the Quest to Make Economics Interesting - mathattack
http://priceonomics.com/russ-roberts-and-the-quest-to-make-economics/
======
sopooneo
Though I find his understanding of statistics to be off sometimes, I am very
grateful to Russ Roberts for this podcast, which as taught me an enormous
amount.

~~~
mathattack
He approaches stats as a user of them, and a skeptical one at that. I find it
similar to a user of software to sometimes get the mechanics wrong, but still
having a healthy skepticism against the hype.

I learn a lot too. It makes my Monday morning commute that much more
tolerable.

------
tsax
I've been listening to EconTalk since late 2006. Gosh, it's been nearly 10
years!

